# Solved: SD card for phones



## evet (Sep 15, 2007)

How can you remove write protection from Sd card so you can copy or drag pictures or files to it.


----------



## turnbulldst (Nov 24, 2011)

On the adpater there should be a switch at the side that can move up and down.


----------



## evet (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks I'll try it.


----------

